# Keith Dighton - BCA



## 4WDX (Aug 27, 2015)

Try to avoid this prick. Failing that, use at least 10.5mm steelies.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

C'mon you got to throw a reason in there before they lock this down ? What the beef?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Dish it sister...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Keith's a good dude.
Cocky and opinionated, which can rub people the wrong way, but a good dude nonetheless.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## 4WDX (Aug 27, 2015)

OK. He posts a bunch of idiot videos on the BCA FB page, taking the mick out of everyone and his dog. When he got knocked out of the last online comp myself and a couple more playfully jested with him. No swear words used, nothing nasty, just pure fun. He banned me immediately without explanation. Utter twit with an "a".

What was my post? A picture of a Chihuahua dog being used as ammo with a slingshot and an accompanying text of: "I tried this comp using my Chihuahua as ammo and only hit two targets more than you did, so don't feel bad." :rofl:

Apparently, that was too much for Keith to take, poor lad..


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd be happy if more people banned me from their face book page. Tired of all the useless dribble on FB. Tired of all the friend request from people who I've never heard of or met.


----------



## 4WDX (Aug 27, 2015)

Cjw said:


> I'd be happy if more people banned me from their face book page. Tired of all the useless dribble on FB. Tired of all the friend request from people who I've never heard of or met.


LOL! You have a point!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey brother the truth is that
Self appointed know it all big headed opinionated cocks that think that they are better than everyone else are happy to dish out the dirt but as soon as someone (who in their ignorant minds are not worthy) tries to give back a little of the same medicine. They have a pissy-fit and stomp their feet while spitting the dummy out and throwing all their toys out of the pram.
@SS holes like that in my opinion should all be shot with a ball of their own faeces. 
Your better off without being associated with him anyway, but thanks for the heads up. I shall certainly be very cautious if I ever have the misfortune of dealing with him. Fortunately I have avoided him thus far hahahaha


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well said...


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Whoa Fellas, :angrymod:

How in the he!! did *I* miss *this* Cock fight? I thought I told you kids not to play ball in the house while I was gone! :nono: Wow, don't come around for a couple of days, and miss it!

There's a road in town that crosses the Interstate. On the guardrail on the approach, somebody wrote (in Sharpie pen), "Jack is a SOB!" Now I don't know who "Jack" is, but I do know that I like it! It's kinda' irrelevant whether I think Jack is a SOB, or not. Somebody sure thinks he is!

:neener:

Don't make me stop this car!

SSS aka Sh!t Stirrin' Steve

:woot: :woot:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't start none and there won't be none !!!!!


----------

